# Turn of the Century whiskey pitcher!!!



## mr2real (Jul 26, 2009)

This is one of my prized possessions, but know I am willing to part with it. No need for jealousy!!!! Probably the only one on earth!!!
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Memphis-Tennessee-Whiskey-Pitcher-For-Tavern-NR_W0QQitemZ300333418373QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ed444785&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 26, 2009)

unique, yes.


----------



## mr2real (Jul 26, 2009)

I bet you would [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## mr2real (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.thememphisdiggers.com/memphisminijuglist.htm  Check out #35 & 36. A reference of two mini jugs dug in Memphis, but I am having a difficult time tracking this company down. There were literally 100's of makers in Tennessee.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jul 28, 2009)

try this link

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:0osGkns5xpYJ:www.thememphisdiggers.com/memphisminijuglist.htm+Longinotti+%26+Co.+Tennessee&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## mr2real (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is the bottom picture.


----------



## mr2real (Jul 28, 2009)

In case anyone is in doubt of authenticity. Here is a link to a response from the only resource I've found for James Longinotti & Co.  This guy is a true EXPERT in the field!!!
 http://www.thememphisdiggers.com/apps/forums/topics/show/1069965-longinotti-co-whiskey-pitcher-


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it's an advertising water pitcher, or "pub jug":  http://pubjug.com/history.html


----------



## mr2real (Jul 28, 2009)

I posted my original message on the memphisdigger website  at 03:33 PM on 07/23/2009  ---- the site owner posted his reply at  06:45 PM on 07/27/2009 ---- and Thanked him for his input at 07:50 PM on 07/28/2009. How 8 minutes fit into this timeline, I haven't the slightest clue?? If it wasn't for this site owner (Mike) and his true passion for digging and collecting, James Longinotti & Co. would be long forgotten in the past. He owns the only known mini jugs made by this company and he also VERIFIED that my pitcher is authenic. I'm sure he has GOOD reasoning behind this decision!!! As you can see from my initial post on the memphis digger website, he had every reason to be skeptical. If he is the one and only bidder, good for him. He KNOWS what he it talking about!!!!


----------



## mr2real (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.basic-stuff.com/hobbies/ceramics/slip-casting.htm

 Check out Part 2 on the link.  This pitcher was made with a two-piece mold, after trimming the excess clay they applied the glaze. Blue and white stoneware was manufactured in the same way.


----------



## mr2real (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out the rare stuff being dug in Memphis 
http://www.thememphisdiggers.com/ebayarchive.htm


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 30, 2009)

I enjoy their site but it looks like they sell everything good they dig? What I do know is by digging a bottle or a jug doesn't make you an expert on any item. I think a pottery or stoneware collector could give you a much better assessment of your pitcher.


       For the record, I don't doubt your honesty but I too doubt the authenticity of this jug. New pieces of pottery including jugs and small sized pig flasks have been showing up in the midwest the last couple of years with actual TOC whiskey co.'s names scratched in them.The ones I have seen have come from cities in Indiana as well as Cincinnati & Columbus O. and Louisville,Ky.. I'd assume your peice was made by the same unscrupulous maker. The mold and glaze don't look like pitchers made by potters from that time period. A pottery expert could tell you more than any of us bottle diggers, however.


----------

